# BENZYLCYANİD



## ossi (Nov 26, 2022)

HELLO,

i asked here for a route to get from benzylcyanide to amphetamine. unfortunately no help. also tried via PM unfortunately no answer. can someone please at least explain to me how to get from benzyl cyanide to BMK?
PURITY AND YIELD SECONDARY

thanks
ossi


----------

